

Lenovo Twist Review (Windows 8 Convertable) - sharms
http://www.sharms.org/blog/2012/10/lenovo-twist-review/

======
MaysonL
Reading this review, what I would really like is a Twist hackintosh, with a
hack to the iPad simulator to run it full-screen...

~~~
gmkoliver
As a user of an x41 'twist', I'm definitely curious about this new wave of
tablets. I wonder how they'll compare to something like an x220t though? Will
the price point be convincing enough to accept the reduced performance?

